# Registration for TT West 2019, Sept 8-13, will close on Sunday June 2



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Sunday September 8 to Friday September 13, 2019

TT West 2019 gives you a taste of the Rocky Mountains in southern Colorado and the Land of Enchantment in northern New Mexico. You will experience jaw-dropping mountain panoramas as well as ancient and current Native American dwellings; all connected by some amazing drives covering over 900 miles.

TT West 2019 starts with an optional drive on Sunday afternoon exploring the fabulous Garden of the Gods red rock park in Colorado Springs, CO.

The first official drive day on Monday takes us across the Rockies to the old Colorado mining towns of Cripple Creek for lunch and Crested Butte for our first overnight stay.

Tuesday has us driving through the Curecanti National Recreation Area to stops in Ridgway and Cascade Falls Park before taking the Million Dollar Highway to Old Town Durango.

Wednesday we visit the ancient ruins at Aztec Ruins National Monument and the Rio Grande Gorge on our way to Taos, NM.

Thursday we explore the Enchanted Circle Drive north of Taos, ending at the Taos Pueblo, one of the oldest continuously inhabited villages in the US.

Our fun ends Friday visiting the historic Spanish mission El Santuario de Chimayo. Then we go to the Top Secret town of Los Alamos. Next we visit ancient pueblo ruins at Bandelier National Monument. The final stop in our adventure is Santa Fe.

Only a few spots left. Go here for information and registration http://www.tt-west.org/


----------

